# How does it feel when baby's putting pressure on cervix?



## The Alchemist

I've read posts where ladies say they're getting "lots of pressure on cervix". I'm confused as to how that even feels like? How do you know it's actually on the cervix? I'm asking because I have been having lots of pressure, making me feel like peeing but only a trickle comes out. 

How does it feel exactly? Is it a good thing? I never had such pressure with my first.


----------



## Beadle

At first when she was pressing on my cervix it felt like I was going to pee myself even if I just got done going to the bathroom. I ended up wearing a pad all the time just because I was worried that I wouldn't make it to the bathroom on time. Then after a day or two the pressure let up, and now she's back down there but now it just feels like I have a bowling ball sitting down there, especially between my lady bits and butt. ~I knew she was on my cervix because I had an appointment during that time and my doc mentioned her being really low in my pelvis and that the feeling I was experiencing was the baby sitting on my cervix. 

I think it really depends on the position the baby is in, like I'm pretty sure the first time she was also pressing on my bladder and this time she's a little further back than before because I'm feeling more pressure toward my butt. But I don't know for sure, that's just what I think since I have different experiences.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oh....so when you DO go to pee, do you feel even MORE pressure just from sitting and I guesss gravity? Because when I get that pressure and when I sit on the toilet to pee, it feels like my vagina and anus is bulging. Sorry if that's a little tmi pic haha.


----------



## Ninagrrl

I've had baby on bladder and on cervix and sometimes different parts of baby on both. The peeing issue is most likely due to baby being on bladder. I had not only pain urinating but sometimes would have to work to get her to move to even get a flow or it would take a minute or more to get it going and it would ache during and for 20 mins to a half hour after peeing. It was sort of like if you laid funny and slept for a long time and had a full bladder, that kind of ache. If the pain is lower, like where you would imagine the end (beginning?) of your birth canal to be, really low in your pelvis then that is most likely baby on your cervix. Sometimes it's just a pressure or an achy period like cramp, sometimes my lower pelvic area feels heavy like it's going to fall out, sometimes I get sharp pains in that area and sometimes it burns like it's on fire. Like I said, I've had combos of all three possible combinations so I know the difference between which is which for me.. Just never knew which part of baby is where. You should be able to figure out the difference as baby moves around.


----------



## The Alchemist

I have no idea what part of baby may be putting pressure down there. 

I've felt pressure mixed with sharp, knife like feelings down there, like through my vagina, if that makes sense. So weird and uncomfortable. 

Sometimes when I go poo, he's kicking or putting pressure where .... The poo is? Sooo sorry, totally tmi. But that's weird. It becomes annoying because, come on, all I want to do is poo so I can feel comfortable lol. 

I have my 32 week appointment this Wednesday. I'm thinking I should ask my OB what position baby boy is in.


----------



## Beadle

When I have to pee really bad, usually when I first wake up in the morning, I have a ton of pressure down below that makes peeing almost impossible at first. I feel like I'm going to squeeze the baby out along with the pee, I have to brace myself on the toilet and fight past the pressure but once I start going it feels better.


----------



## Ninagrrl

The Alchemist said:


> I have no idea what part of baby may be putting pressure down there.
> 
> I've felt pressure mixed with sharp, knife like feelings down there, like through my vagina, if that makes sense. So weird and uncomfortable.
> 
> Sometimes when I go poo, he's kicking or putting pressure where .... The poo is? Sooo sorry, totally tmi. But that's weird. It becomes annoying because, come on, all I want to do is poo so I can feel comfortable lol.
> 
> I have my 32 week appointment this Wednesday. I'm thinking I should ask my OB what position baby boy is in.

Yeah, baby can pretty much lay on a lot of different things down there and can make everything that much more uncomfortable. Sometimes I get gas really bad and the cramps are horrible but I swear it doesn't pass until baby moves.. like she's blocking everything from moving!


----------

